# Dogtra Collars



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it best to let the collars charge all the way down before recharging them?

That is what I have been doing...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Is it best to let the collars charge all the way down before recharging them?
> 
> That is what I have been doing...



Joby,

That used to be the rule of thumb for all batteries, so they didn't build a "memory". The newer Tri-tronics don't have that problem. I'm not sure about Dogtras. What does your owners manual say?
My wife used to work in computer software support. The most common solution for most problems was RTFM (Read the FN manual)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby,
> 
> That used to be the rule of thumb for all batteries, so they didn't build a "memory". The newer Tri-tronics don't have that problem. I'm not sure about Dogtras. What does your owners manual say?
> My wife used to work in computer software support. The most common solution for most problems was RTFM (Read the FN manual)


You know enough about me now to figure out I'm an idiot. I don't have the manual.. I'll look it up on the website...figured it would be a quick easy post, for a quick easy answer...maybe we can even get this to be a quote for quote thread...if the dogtra king comes on...


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

My Dogtra collar's manual says you don't have to do this. You can plug them in at any time to recharge. I have the Dogtra 2302 NCP.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.dogtra.com/support/index.php?v_menu=support&v_main=manuals.php&title_lvl3=Manuals


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> You know enough about me now to figure out I'm an idiot. I don't have the manual.. I'll look it up on the website...figured it would be a quick easy post, for a quick easy answer...maybe we can even get this to be a quote for quote thread...if the dogtra king comes on...


Hey Joby

If you were smart you would have a Tri-Tronics collar, where you know what your setting is, without looking at the collar
or waiting for a reaction from the dog 
I'm too old for too many quote for quote threads VBG


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I have let mine charge daily or bi-daily for years, based on when I remembered to put them on the charger. Never had a problem with battery memory.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> http://www.dogtra.com/support/index.php?v_menu=support&v_main=manuals.php&title_lvl3=Manuals


Thank you Jody.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogtra collars are very strong, you don't need to do this. I have 5 year old collars that are still going strong! I am in love with these collars! IMO Sport dog is crap. Tritronics pro is good, but the buttons on the sport remotes fall off. I haven't played with the new Tritronics sport junior yet, but I would like to. I'm not even going to talk about innotec. 

I would love to buy American made collars, but I have to go with the better company. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Dogtra collars are very strong, you don't need to do this. I have 5 year old collars that are still going strong! I am in love with these collars! IMO Sport dog is crap. Tritronics pro is good, but the buttons on the sport remotes fall off. I haven't played with the new Tritronics sport junior yet, but I would like to. I'm not even going to talk about innotec.
> 
> I would love to buy American made collars, but I have to go with the better company.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Hey Jonathan,

I agree on innotech collars. I wouldn't use one if you gave ti to me. I haven't used the sport junior, but like the fact that you can mate the sport junior collar with a pro Sport transmitter. Less range and a replaceable battery but smaller and about 1/2 the price of the Pro Collar


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Joby neither of the battery technologies in current use, the NiMH nor the LiPolymer ones, need to be run down before charging them. The worst thing you can do is to overcharge them. Don't leave them plugged in all the time when you're not using them. You should be getting 3-5 years of life from them. But if you consistently leave them plugged in you can shorten that to about one year. 

I'd suggest letting the LED's tell you when to recharge them. Wait for them to blink amber and then charge them overnight if you have the NiMH ones or for no more than two hours if you have the LiPolymer ones. 

Some people get a timer to shut off the power after a set time so they don't overcharge them.


----------

